# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  Nac Greece Mr Κρητη 2009

## alex gerolymatos

Με τεραστια επιτυχεια εγινε για 10η χρονια,το επιπεδο οπως παντα παρα πολυ υψηλο.
Γενικος νικητης ο Γιωργος Κωστελετος σε πολυ καλη φορμα.Το guest του Μανωλη Καραμανλακη πραγματικα ηταν καταπληκτικο για τα υπολυπα τα λογια ειναι φτωχεια θα ποσταρο φωτο σε μερικες μερες(περιμενο το cd αλλα μετα θελουν και επεξεργασια διοτι ειναι υψηλης αναλυσης)εαν καποιος εχει φωτο ασ τις ανεβασει μεχρι να ανεβουν οι επισημες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστουμε για την άμεση ενημερωση κ. Γερολυματε,το έγραψα και στο τόπικ NAC GREECE contest dates 2009 , αν και κρινω ότι πλεον πρεπει να ενημερωνεται το παρον τόπικ για τον αγωνα της Κρητης για να είναι όλες οι πληροφορίες συγκεντρωμενες για λόγους τάξης.
Θα προσπαθησω και εγω να εξασφαλίσω καποιες φωτογραφίες του αγωνα, επιφυλάσσσομαι.
Συγχαρητηρια να πουμε από το  :bodybuilding.gr:  για την πολυ καλή διοργανωση που πραγματοποιησε,έμαθα ότι ήταν σε πολύ καλό κλιμα,επίσης συγχαρητηρια στον Γενικο νικητη και Mr Κρητη 2009, ΚΩΣΤΕΛΕΤΟ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

συγχαρητήρια κι απο μένα, περιμένουμε φώτος.

----------


## NASSER

Η παρουσιαση του αγωνα ξεκιναει αναφεροντας παντα το σημαντικοτερο γεγονος ...





Συγχαρητηρια στη διοργανωση αλλα και κυριως στους αθλητες που καταβαλουν πολυ κοπο για το τελικο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Muscleboss

νασσερ ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος!  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Βλέπω ότι ο Καραμανλάκης ήταν και στην αφίσσα του αγωνα !!
Νασσερ σε ευχαριστουμε για τις αποκλειστικες φωτο !!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

H κατηγορια για τον γενικο νικητη.
Κωστελετος-Κορασανης-Σταυρουλακης

----------


## Polyneikos

O αθλητης Σταυρουλακης μπορω να πω ότι μου αρεσε πάρα πολύ,είναι και junior,εχει λαμπρό μελλον μπροστα του.Κωστελετος και Κορασανης είναι γνωστοί και έμπειροι αθλητες,συγχαρητηρια σε όλους.Ευχαριστουμε φίλε Νασσερ για το υλικο !

----------


## NASSER

Οντως ο Σταυρουλακης κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις ολων. Ειναι νεος και εχει πολυ μελον ακομα. Ακουγεται πως τον προπονει ο Κορασανης. Αν ισχυει, τοτε συγουρα εχει και καλη καθοδηγηση ανεξαιρετα πως εχει καλες προδιαγραφες σαν σωμα. Καλες επιτυχιες να εχει και στο μελον  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

απο τις τελευταίες δυο φωτο, φαίνεται πως είχε ποιότητα ο αγώνας, καλό επίπεδο.

----------


## Panoz

> Η παρουσιαση του αγωνα ξεκιναει αναφεροντας παντα το σημαντικοτερο γεγονος ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συγχαρητηρια στη διοργανωση αλλα και κυριως στους αθλητες που καταβαλουν πολυ κοπο για το τελικο αποτελεσμα.


ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο Νασερ...  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο παιδιά για αυτό το υλικό να πάρουμε μια ιδέα για τον αγώνα αναμένοντας τις επίσημες φώτο ο μανώλης εντυπωσιακός και απ ότι είδα και οι 3 αθλητες σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο και ο φίλος μου ο γιώργος ο κωστελέτος όπως πάντα σε καταπληκτική φόρμα , μπράβο σε όλους τους αθλητές :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

> Με τεραστια επιτυχεια εγινε για 10η χρονια,το επιπεδο οπως παντα παρα πολυ υψηλο.
> Γενικος νικητης ο Γιωργος Κωστελετος σε πολυ καλη φορμα.Το guest του Μανωλη Καραμανλακη πραγματικα ηταν καταπληκτικο για τα υπολυπα τα λογια ειναι φτωχεια.


Εγώ άλλα ξέρω πρόεδρε... Χα! Χα! Χα! :08. Toast:

----------


## chrisberg

> Ευχαριστουμε για την άμεση ενημερωση κ. Γερολυματε,το έγραψα και στο τόπικ NAC GREECE contest dates 2009 , αν και κρινω ότι πλεον πρεπει να ενημερωνεται το παρον τόπικ για τον αγωνα της Κρητης για να είναι όλες οι πληροφορίες συγκεντρωμενες για λόγους τάξης.
> Θα προσπαθησω και εγω να εξασφαλίσω καποιες φωτογραφίες του αγωνα, επιφυλάσσσομαι.
> Συγχαρητηρια να πουμε από το  για την πολυ καλή διοργανωση που πραγματοποιησε,έμαθα ότι ήταν σε πολύ καλό κλιμα,επίσης συγχαρητηρια στον Γενικο νικητη και Mr Κρητη 2009, ΚΩΣΤΕΛΕΤΟ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ.


 
Ο Κωστελέτος για μία ακόμα φορά έδειξε ότι είναι σταθερή αξία!!!
Μπράβο σ'αυτόν και στη Βαρβάρα για το πταγματικά υψηλό επίπεδο!
Μπράβο και στο Γιώργο τον Σάιτ.( προπονητής τους )
Θέλω πολύ να δώ αθλητές απο την Κρήτη και στον αγώνα της Κέρκυρας.
Για να δούμε.
Θα χαρώ πολύ να δω και απο κοντά και τον Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη.
Ελπίζω να είναι και αυτός εκεί.

----------


## chrisberg

> Οντως ο Σταυρουλακης κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις ολων. Ειναι νεος και εχει πολυ μελον ακομα. Ακουγεται πως τον προπονει ο Κορασανης. Αν ισχυει, τοτε συγουρα εχει και καλη καθοδηγηση ανεξαιρετα πως εχει καλες προδιαγραφες σαν σωμα. Καλες επιτυχιες να εχει και στο μελον



Ο Σταυρουλάκης θα πρέπει να φύγει άμεσα για το εξωτερικό.
Πιστεύω στην Ολλανδία να πάει πολύ καλά.
Το κακό με τους αθλητές στην Κρήτη είναι ότι τα δείνουν όλα για τον εκεί 
αγώνα και μετά " κρεμάνε" ελπίζω να μην δουμε ξανά την ίδια ιστορία.
'Εξάλου ο Κορασάνης ξέρει καλά τι πρέπει να κάνει.

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ φορμαρισμένοι οι αθλητές... δε το περίμενα, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

ελπίζω ο αγώνας να γίνει θεσμός στην Κρήτη. :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Aξιζει να αναφερθει πως τον Αγωνα διοργανωσε το γυμναστηριο SUCCESS GYM απο το Ηρακλειο Κρητης. Ιδιοκτητης του ο Γιωργος Καλαματας, που πραγματικα τον ευχαριστουμε, γιατι η διοργανωση ενος αγωνα δεν ειναι η πιο ευκολη υποθεση. Οπως βλεπετε και απο τη αφισα του αγωνα, οι σπονσορες ηταν αρκετοι! Τους ευχαριστουμε και αυτους για την στηριξη του αθληματος.

Μανωλης και Γιωργος Καλαματας

----------


## Levrone

Ειχαμε την ευκαιρια να δουμε μεγαλο αγωνα και ωραιο αγωνα, και μην ξεχναμε οτι στην Κρητη μια φορα στο ετος βλεπουμε κατι τετοιο.

Ο Σταυρουλακης πολύ καλος, ανερχομενος μακαρι να συνεχισει, και ο Καραμανλακης σταθερη αξια..

----------


## Muscleboss

Μίλησα με Ηράκλειο πριν λίγες μέρες να τους ενημερωσω για τον αγώνα και με όσους μίλησα ήξεραν όλοι το γεγονόες και μου είπαν ότι είχε άριστη προωθηση... "γέμισε η πόλη με αφίσσες" μου ειπαν.

Συχγαρητήρια στα παιδιά από Κρήτη για την διοργάνωση.  :03. Clap: 

Απλά έχω μια απορία.

αναφέρθηκε το όνομα του Κορασάνη σαν διοργνωτή και ο νασσερ ανέφερε τον Γιώργο Καλαμάτα... έγινε συνδιοργανωση ή δεν κατάλαβα εγώ καλα?

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> αναφέρθηκε το όνομα του Κορασάνη σαν διοργνωτή και ο νασσερ ανέφερε τον Γιώργο Καλαμάτα... έγινε συνδιοργανωση ή δεν κατάλαβα εγώ καλα?
> 
> ΜΒ


Ναι, μαλλον προκειται για συνδιοργανωση. Ετσι καταλαβαμε και εμεις.
Οι αντιπροσωποι της διοργανωσης που γνωριζουν περισσοτερα, καλο θα ηταν να μας ενημερωσουν σωστα.

----------


## Levrone

> Μίλησα με Ηράκλειο πριν λίγες μέρες να τους ενημερωσω για τον αγώνα και με όσους μίλησα ήξεραν όλοι το γεγονόες και μου είπαν ότι είχε άριστη προωθηση... "γέμισε η πόλη με αφίσσες" μου ειπαν.
> 
> Συχγαρητήρια στα παιδιά από Κρήτη για την διοργάνωση. 
> 
> Απλά έχω μια απορία.
> 
> αναφέρθηκε το όνομα του Κορασάνη σαν διοργνωτή και ο νασσερ ανέφερε τον Γιώργο Καλαμάτα... έγινε συνδιοργανωση ή δεν κατάλαβα εγώ καλα?
> 
> ΜΒ


η πολη παντα γεμιζει αφισες, και παντα αυτη την ημερομηνια 15 ή 16 ή 17 καπου εκει το περιμενουμε.

για συνδιοργανωση φετος δεν ξερω, εδω και καποια χρονια τωρα ομως, δεν ξερω ακριβως ποσα , η διοργανωση γινεται απ το Γιωργο Καλαματα. φετος δεν ξερω αν αλλαξε κατι.

γενικα το Ηρακλειο γεμισε "Καραμανλακηδες" (αφισες) και γινεται και σε κεντρικο μερος (cinema ASTORIA) και αυτο βοηθαει στο να μαζεψει κοσμο (που οπως ειπα και πιο πανω "διψαει" εδω στην Κρητη για κατι τετοιο).

----------


## Paco

> Aξιζει να αναφερθει πως τον Αγωνα διοργανωσε το γυμναστηριο SUCCESS GYM απο το Ηρακλειο Κρητης. Ιδιοκτητης του ο Γιωργος Καλαματας, που πραγματικα τον ευχαριστουμε, γιατι η διοργανωση ενος αγωνα δεν ειναι η πιο ευκολη υποθεση. Οπως βλεπετε και απο τη αφισα του αγωνα, οι σπονσορες ηταν αρκετοι! Τους ευχαριστουμε και αυτους για την στηριξη του αθληματος.
> 
> Μανωλης και Γιωργος Καλαματας


Tεραστιος ο Καραμανλάκης !!Ωραία φωτο ! :03. Clap:

----------


## James

Tι συμμετοχες υπήρχαν τελικα  ανα κατηγορια στον αγωνα της Κρητης;
Απ΄οτι μπορω να καταλαβω οι αθλητες bbing ήταν όλοι σε μια κατηγορία;;
Πολυ καλος ο junior Σταυρουλακης,θα μπορουσε πιστευετε να παρει το γενικο;;;

----------


## NASSER

> Tι συμμετοχες υπήρχαν τελικα  ανα κατηγορια στον αγωνα της Κρητης;
> Απ΄οτι μπορω να καταλαβω οι αθλητες bbing ήταν όλοι σε μια κατηγορία;;
> Πολυ καλος ο junior Σταυρουλακης,θα μπορουσε πιστευετε να παρει το γενικο;;;


Οι κατηγοριες ηταν
1. Bodybuilding Εφηβων
2. Fitness 1
3. Fitness 2
4. Bodybuilding 1
5. Bodybuilding 2

Στις 3 πρωτες κτηγοριες ειχε απο 4 αθλητες, στη Βodybuilding2 ειχε εναν αθλητη και στη Bodybuilding1 3 αθλητες.
Για το γενικο συμμετηχαν οι νικητες των Bodybuilding κατηγοριων.

----------


## kutsup

Και να φανταστείς παλιά μπορεί μια κατηγορία να μάζευε άνετα πάνω από 10 άτομα.

----------


## NASSER

> Και να φανταστείς παλιά μπορεί μια κατηγορία να μάζευε άνετα πάνω από 10 άτομα.


Με αγαπη και υπομονη θα επαναφερουμε αυτες τις παλιες εποχες. 
kutsup ευχομαι να δωσεις την παρουσια σου στην Κατερινη την Κυριακη 31 Μαιου.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Και να φανταστείς παλιά μπορεί μια κατηγορία να μάζευε άνετα πάνω από 10 άτομα.


 
έτσι όπως τα λές παλιά σε πανελλήνιο και στην εξάδα να ήσουν καλά ήταν , τώρα αλάξαν οι καιροί και χάθηκε το ενδιαφέρον αλλα όχι και η ελπίδα για ανάκαμψη γι αυτό και όλοι στον βαθμό που μπορούμε ας βοηθήσουμε στην σωστή προβολή και προώθηση του αθλήματος

----------


## racingman

εγω παντος πιστευω οτι πολύ δυσκολα μπορει να ανακαμψει παλι το αθλημα αυτο στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

κι όμως αρχίζει να ανακάμπτει  racingman.

----------


## KATERINI 144

τα άσχετα ποστ μεταφέρθηκαν στα οφ τοπικ, εδω ας παραμείνουμε στο θεμα μας που ειναι ο αγώνας τις nac.

----------


## NASSER

Ενα καλο βιντεακι απο την ολη διοργανωση και το guest posing του Μανωλη Καραμανλακη! Αποσαυστε το!!

[YOUTUBE="μανολισ"]
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8dQllPCfHWQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8dQllPCfHWQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Polyneikos

Nασσερ ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το ομορφο βιντεο αλλα και τις φωτογραφίες από τον αγωνα και τον Μανωλη Καραμανλακη.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εκ μερους της Nac περιμενουμε να μας τροφοδοτησει περισσότερες φωτο από τον αγωνα της Κρητης αλλά και από την Κερκυρα προκειμενου να δουν οι αναγνωστες μας το επίπεδο της διοργανωσης αλλα και των αθλητων.

----------


## blackgym

> Aξιζει να αναφερθει πως τον Αγωνα διοργανωσε το γυμναστηριο SUCCESS GYM απο το Ηρακλειο Κρητης. Ιδιοκτητης του ο Γιωργος Καλαματας, που πραγματικα τον ευχαριστουμε, γιατι η διοργανωση ενος αγωνα δεν ειναι η πιο ευκολη υποθεση. Οπως βλεπετε και απο τη αφισα του αγωνα, οι σπονσορες ηταν αρκετοι! Τους ευχαριστουμε και αυτους για την στηριξη του αθληματος.
> 
> Μανωλης και Γιωργος Καλαματας


ο προπονητης μου..για σου ρε γιωργο..

----------


## StefPat

έχουμε κανένα νέο, για κανέναν αγώνα στην κρήτη; :O

----------


## Polyneikos

Προς το παρον τίποτα,συνηθως τα καλοκαιρια γινονται αγωνες στην Κρητη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Σε εκείνον τον αγώνα διέκρινα το ταλέντο του Παντελή,καθώς και τις μεγάλες δυνατότητες του Θανάση στα πόδια.
Τιμή μου που μπήκα στο βάθρο με νικητή τον Κωστελέτο, που μια εβδομάδα μετά κέρδισε στην Κέρκυρα το Σιδηρόπουλο.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Κωστελέτος-Υφαντόπουλος-Τουλιάτος-Αποστολάκης-Κορασάνης

----------

